# Specialized Demo 8 vs Demo 9 frame weight



## 9.8m/s2 (Apr 2, 2005)

I must say that my head is spinning from all the reading I have been doing. It has come down to the decision btwn the D8 & D9. My practicle conscious tells me to get the lighter, "more flickable" D8. But something deep inside me really wants the D9. As far as I can tell the D9 weighs in at about 45-47, and the D8 is reportedly ~7 lb lighter. I am buying the frame only therefore the complete setup doesn't really apply since only the frame weight will make a difference. So if the frames are comparable in weight, I will succombe to my primal cravings and buy the D9. Can anyone relate to me here?


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

demo 8 frame should wiegh 1-2ib less then the demo 9 frame if i remember correctly. adding a ti spring will save you lots of wieght too....my friend who owns a demo 9, is converting to titanium bolts, BB, spring, and other small parts to shave as much wieght as he can off the bike...


----------



## 9.8m/s2 (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info. The spec sheet from the web site says that the shock is equipped with a Ti spring in '05. I just finished watching an episode of Drop-In (its snowing outside) and that Demo 9 just looks so solid.


----------



## ILFREERIDER (Feb 25, 2004)

there is no 7 lbs diff between the stock bikes

demo 9 frame is about 2 lbs heavier than the demo8 (dont forget the nine also comes with a ti spring)

the d8 pro is about 42+ lbs (m) , the d9pro is about 46.5 lbs - fox 40 , lighter rims , shock , tires , tubes and rear hub makes the difference.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Master_Jako said:


> demo 8 frame should wiegh 1-2ib less then the demo 9 frame if i remember correctly. adding a ti spring will save you lots of wieght too....my friend who owns a demo 9, is converting to titanium bolts, BB, spring, and other small parts to shave as much wieght as he can off the bike...


Wanna share where he's getting the bolts and BB? I didn't think they made TI BBs in the right size. Maybe tell him to look into shizmano hollowtech stuff.


----------



## 9.8m/s2 (Apr 2, 2005)

I know 7 lbs sounds like alot and the article could be wrong I guess. Mountain Bike Magazine, April 2005 Buyers Guide on p. 56: 

"We knew what to expect from the suspension (of the D8), but we found some prizes in the frame design to make this bike all the more compelling. Specialized shortened the wheelbase by 3/4" while retaining the 9's already short chainstay length. It also shaved 7 pounds off the bike (there's even a Ti spring on the shock) and lowered the BB a smidge."

That where I got that number from.

Its still neither here nor there. Apparently the frame weights are within 1-2 pounds and thats all I was looking for. There isn't one of either models at any LBS anywhere in my area for me to actually put my hands on. But I do believe that it is the rider that makes the ride -- not the bike. I just want to have some good quality between my ass and the ground.


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

konabiker said:


> Wanna share where he's getting the bolts and BB? I didn't think they made TI BBs in the right size. Maybe tell him to look into shizmano hollowtech stuff.


lol...he hasnt found them yet either...how much wieght can it really save? 1/2 pound? pound?


----------

